# Daydream Yachts



## campbell123 (May 31, 2014)

I have seen some posts on Sailnet about a little 28 foot canoe stern aussie yacht called a Daydream.

I own KUMALIE (aboriginal for "little duck"), built in '68 in Brisbane by Arthur Dommet and sailed to the Uk by my wife and myself in '83-84. I am currently embarking on a charity trip round britain in the same boat.

Any stories or chat about Daydreams welcome. Great seaboat, very pretty, and ideal for anyone less than 5foot 2!


----------



## CXsailor (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi
I have just bought a daydream 28' sight unseen. Needs TLC
I would very much like to know about the design and history.
Beam, Sail area, displacement, 5'2" ? does that mean a bit low in cabin or very low profile for those big seas?
The pictures I have seen look beautiful from a design perspective.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

abseil10 said:


> Hi
> I have just bought a daydream 28' sight unseen. Needs TLC
> I would very much like to know about the design and history.
> Beam, Sail area, displacement, 5'2" ? does that mean a bit low in cabin or very low profile for those big seas?
> The pictures I have seen look beautiful from a design perspective.


Oh most definitely not standing headroom. The Daydream is in many respects a big Bluebird with a canoe stern. Nice little boats, fun to sail.

Is yours GRP or Plywood ? Plywoods where I believe home built and are likely to involve a lot of work if they havn't been previously restored.


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mine is glass over ply. It has a Volvo 25, installed but never plumbed. Has been in sellers back yard for three years. There is some dry rot and the interior pictures show lots of mould. It's sitting in a cradle as delivered by truck. I am looking forward to working on her but first to transport to a place to do that. I'll look up bluebird. Thanks


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Provided it is not too extensive dry rot in ply is relatively easy to fix. Provided mould is only on the surface that is also no big deal. If timber below deck is previously varnished and has mould you might find it preferable to paint rather than try and restore. When removing dry rot the big mistake people can make it to not cut away enough of the old. 

When I bought my old Bluebird she was riddled with rot. Reality being that back then people were not using an acceptable grade of marine ply. This may also be so in your case so you need to make absolutely certain you have excised all the cancer or it will come back. Of course in the main dry rot begins inside and works its way out. Keeping fresh water out of the bilges is the best long term remedy. 

Apologies if I am telling you stuff you already know.


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I know that stuff. In fact I know pretty much everything. I do need to be reminded of what I know or else I'll forget I know that and do it wrong.
The sellers inherited this boat from their deceased father and have limited knowledge it would seem. Thus I would be on my own if I didn't have input from others (you) so please carry on.
I'll post my appraisal after I've seen the boat Her name is south seas
Official number allocated: 559
Name: South Seas
Date built: 1965
Length overall: 27' 6 "
Beam: 8'
Length on waterline: 22'
Draught: 4'6"
Type of rig: masthead Sloop
Designer: Watts
Builder: C Briggs


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have had a look at her now. There is an impact hole above the waterline, ( not too hard to fix) and two hole s beside the keel to allow water out, drilled by couple who sold her to me. The boards of the keelson have flaked paint and you can easily see the separate boards. The alternator is very rusty and may be the major fix. The engine has surface rust all over. I am expecting to have to rebuild it but it was rebuilt when dry docked, so,-I may get through by filling all orifices with diesel, taking the injectors out and giving it a bit of a wiggle. Then cleaning everything out again and testing?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We she certainly appears to be a project but maybe that is what you are after. Good luck with it all. You should post some "as is " pics then let us watch your progress.


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Still researching! Can anyone make am attempt at guessing a likely weight for this?
She is GOP and has that Volvo 25


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi
I have bought a Daydream 28 built in 1965
She is in need of TLC plus major repairs.
She is GOP and has a Volvo 25 engine.
Would you possibly send me photos of yours. Particularly the deck layout.
I would appreciate a guess at my boats weight as well
Hope your trip around Britain went well.


----------

